# Expexted CTC for Chartered Accountant



## Mkmanishsri (May 21, 2013)

Can any one please suggest, what should be the expected CTC for a two year experienced Chartered Accountant from India, who has been offered a job in Johanesberg in mining industry.

Thanks in advance.


----------

